# Why didn't I listen to Richard Threthewey?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I saw the video and still didn't learn. This would have been so much easier if I just did the whole thing with sharkbites. Will I ever learn?



























Paul


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

looks grreat, but ya need a vacuum breaker on that boiler drain.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

National Standard Plumbing Code

10.5.12, Hose connections. Exception (1). 

Water heater and boiler drain valves that are provided with hose connection threads that are intended only for tank or vessel draining shall not be required to be equipped with a backflow preventer.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, vacuum breaker and I would have put unions on that big blue. Was the hose bibb strategically aimed at the electrical outlet?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why put unions on it? To make it easier for the handyhack? Screw that. Unions leak, anyway. 

I would have maybe put a bypass on it. And maybe used a c x f x c tee at the drain. (female down)

Looks good, anyhoo.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> National Standard Plumbing Code
> 
> 10.5.12, Hose connections. Exception (1).
> 
> Water heater and boiler drain valves that are provided with hose connection threads that are intended only for tank or vessel draining shall not be required to be equipped with a backflow preventer.


looks good but it needs a vacuum breaker. how can it be a drain when it is above the tank


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I am interpreting it that the boiler drain was installed to relieve the pressure in the filter housing, when changing the filter. 

Way better than that stupid button on the top of the housing.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Why put unions on it? To make it easier for the handyhack? Screw that. Unions leak, anyway.
> 
> I would have maybe put a bypass on it. And maybe used a c x f x c tee at the drain. (female down)
> 
> Looks good, anyhoo.


Good point. Both of them.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The bib is only for bleeding pressure off. I would think that would fall into the "drain" category even though it's above the canister. I don't like the filter heads that have the pressure relief button built in, they always seem to leak.








Paul


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

We don't have boilers out here. It's just a softener and a filter cartridge folks.....Good job on staying full port. That's a total pet peeve of mine. And just to let you all know, if this is a new build or remod, that electrical rec would be GFI protected. It's required on all rec's in the garage. Based on where the ball valves are I would assume the hose bib is there to just relieve pressure for the cartridge change. They make hose bibs that look exactly like that but have a built in VB. I believe there is some langauge about a service bib versus a bib for the home owner to use for whatever. I put in bleeder bibs in all the time w/o a VB, because it's clear what the intent is for.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i bet the home owner will someday put his garden hose on that BD to wash his car, i'm just saying


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

He might but I told him what it was for; relieving pressure only. He has a hose bib on the outside of that wall, with a vacuum breaker and a hose attached all the time. If I were to bet, I'd say that's what he'd wash his car with. 







Paul


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If the homeowner ever does put a hose on there, let's pray he doesn't give the hose even a gentle tug.....


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

looks good bro, im sure you were going to put that vb on the hose bibb tomorrow, also rub some Brasso on it it makes a big difference on the appearance of the copper


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> looks good bro, im sure you were going to put that vb on the hose bibb tomorrow, also rub some Brasso on it it makes a big difference on the appearance of the copper


 
LOL, I have 1" that's a little less than brand new too! Helps keep the supply house statement lower at the end of the month.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Tankless said:


> We don't have boilers out here.


More than you think, Ive seen plenty of boilers for homes with radiant in Cosa Mesa, Long Beach & Newport, I bet there up near you


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice clean work there:thumbup: i would of liked to see unions on that filter housing and pressure gauges on inlet and outlet of housing by thats just me . Putting on a VB defeats the purpose of that low point drain imo with the pressure negitive you will have to hold the disc open manually to get water to drain...

just curious what brand of lead free sweat valve is that?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When we put in drain down valves, the inspectors make us put ones in with out hose threads, or cut off the hose threads.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> just curious what brand of lead free sweat valve is that?


 
It's an old valve I had laying around, I don't think it's lead free.  Smith-Cooper.








Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How do get your pipe to magically float in the air like that?


----------

